# Results on pg 3! Any last guesses?? I'm convinced...what do you think? Boy or girl?



## Loup89

Any last guesses?? will update tomorrow!! 

I've felt sure I just knew from the minute I found out I was pregnant, I'm terrible at making guesses on scans though so pleaseeeee help me out, I'll tell you what I think after a few guesses :) This scan is 11w6d
 



Attached Files:







bub.JPG
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 56


----------



## MissPlum

Boy


----------



## celine

I think boy too


----------



## Loup89

What makes you say boy? I only ask because I look at everyones scan pics and just think...baby! Can't tell any difference even though I've read about how to tell.


----------



## capegirl7

Boy!


----------



## MelliPaige

Boy! Rounder skull


----------



## Mummymoo_x

Well i say girl! Haha


----------



## _jellybean_

Nub looks very boyish hon.


----------



## _jellybean_

Is your gut saying blue?


----------



## Loup89

Thanks all for your guesses! x 
Yes my gut is saying boy, everyone thinks I'm crazy for just 'knowing' but we shall see for sure in Febuary. Ahhh I'm so excited either way!


----------



## _jellybean_

That's great! I think you gut is right! With my son, I thought he was a boy at 4 weeks, so I bought some baseball cards for him. With my daughter, iirc, it was 6 weeks...I bought her a pink rattle. I was right with both! Of course I still had doubts, but gut instinct sure can be correct!


----------



## Loup89

I'm so excited to find out happy with either but interested in what you all think... 4 days to go!!


----------



## veryproudmum

Boy xxx


----------



## hannah berry

i think boy


----------



## Misscalais

I think if what I'm seeing is the nub I guess :blue: on that :)


----------



## MaMaRed1012

I believe that is a little boy. :happydance:


----------



## Loup89

So many saying boy! It's what I think too not because of scan pic just a feeling. I can't wait to find out I'll update tomorrow afternoon :) Thanks all for you guesses so far


----------



## Cheska

Misscalais said:


> I think if what I'm seeing is the nub I guess :blue: on that :)

WSS ^^^ xx


----------



## mazndave

I'll go against the grain and say girl!


----------



## foxiechick1

I think blue also! How'd your scan go today? X


----------



## Loup89

Scan was amazing! Baby has grown so much I actually had a few tears and I can now say that much to my surprise bubs is actually a little girl!!! X


----------



## foxiechick1

Aw that's amazing massive congrats to you! X


----------



## mazndave

Congrats, and I was right woohoo!!


----------



## Misscalais

Congrats!!!


----------



## Loup89

thanks ladies :) I'm still in shock! so happy


----------

